# Orion Cobalt 260 and 4:30 old school



## wd40 (5 mo ago)

I have two Orion Cobalt 260 amplifiers old school. Can these amplifiers be bridged? Can the 4:30 be bridged? I have conflicting reports thank you very much for anybody who truly knows whether it can be done or not


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

I never used any of the cobalts, but I found this manual online:






Orion CO 2100 Installation Manual (Page 18 of 31) | ManualsLib







www.manualslib.com





Based on this I think the answer is yes.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

They can be bridged but, the question is do you really want to? If memory serves me right, the Cobalt series was Orion's budget line. I would be wary of bridging an amp with a lesser power supply like a company's budget series. In any case, reference below.
Orion Cobalt 260 - AMP Performance (amp-performance.de)


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Based on that link they do ~25% over rated power, so I think the power supply should be fine, assuming the caps still have juice in them… Just don’t run them below 4 ohms bridged.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

SQ_Bronco said:


> Based on that link they do ~25% over rated power, so I think the power supply should be fine, assuming the caps still have juice in them… Just don’t run them below 4 ohms bridged.


Agreed, I am just leary of loading up a budget series amp. The lesser power supply, mosfets, transistors, etc components worry me.


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

SQ_Bronco said:


> Based on that link they do ~25% over rated power, so I think the power supply should be fine, assuming the caps still have juice in them… Just don’t run them below 4 ohms bridged.


Should be just fine.


----------

